# MakeupSecrets community art project



## Janice (Aug 1, 2008)

Gotta love not having photoshop

Specktra membership recently began a community art project that is the beauty focused equivalent of postsecret. MakeupSecrets is a weekly opportunity to anonymously submit your makeup and beauty related deepest fears, desires, worst mistakes or greatest achievements. 

The email address to send your makeup secret (in image format i.e. .gif, .jpg) is: 

[email protected]

All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image to the email and send it to [email protected] and once a week(?) I will post them in a special thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you would like to mail a traditional postcard secret - if there is enough interest in that I can explore options.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2008)

have you received any secrets?


----------



## Janice (Aug 5, 2008)

One! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------

